
Google Will Collapse - LogicRiver
https://medium.com/forwardtick/how-google-collapsed-b6ffa82198ee
======
mimixco
Good points here. I always find it humourous when people suggest that Google
is some kind of innovative tech company. Selling ads and spying on people
isn't innovative tech but it is nearly the sole source of Google's income.

------
MarkMc
Title should be, "This Is How Google Will Collapse (2017)"

~~~
kqr2
It also says at the end : _This article was updated on May 5, 2019_

